# Josie's of Port O'Conner Famous Fish Recipe



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Anytime I'm in Port O'Conner I make a trip to Josie's and I bring in a bag of fillets for them to cook and bring home to the wife. It is by far her favorite fish. I wanted to see if anyone had their grilled fish recipe. One of the employees told a buddy of mine once before so I know it's no big deal. I know they say the secret is the 30 year old grill they use is so well seasoned. I would like to see if I can grill something close at the house. 
Thanks.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Butter salt, pepper and diced up onions and bell peppers.

We do it all the time at home and it is just as good.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

What about the soy sauce?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You can add it, I know at times they do. I personally leave it off.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

This is what it looks like. My wife is 8 months pregnant and having a strong craving.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

What did it look like before it was ate, is what we want to see


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

add brocolli


----------

